# Odette



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally making an official intro thread for my new foster bird, Odette. If you read the Chit Chat section then you probably already know about her, but here's a bunch more pictures anyway. 

She is estimated six months old, completely untame, and terrified of humans to the point that she will throw herself to the bottom of the cage and thrash around every time I reach in to change her food and water.  She was bought from a large chain pet store by an inexperienced owner who immediately decided she was "a mean bird" because she wasn't tame. She was abandoned and, like Roo, ended up at Miss Vicki's Parrot Village, where I picked her up a week ago. We don't know what's up with the baldness on her cheeks, but we suspect she's some kind of genetic anomaly because it shows no evidence of being anything infectious. 

I'm going to work with her for a while and see if I can help her be less afraid of everything. If she integrates with my flock and is happy here, then I'll adopt her permanently. 

Here are some pictures I've managed to get, although they aren't the best because my first priority is not scaring her with my proximity to her cage.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is very very beautiful


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

she is gorgeous....shes lucky you found her


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

She's adorable. I bet you have her tamed in no time 




Hels


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.  Here is a little video of her playing with a toy, which is huge progress! She really liked the terrible Syfy movie that's on in the background -- she kept calling out to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abPpms3fwCU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations! She's a gorgeous girl.

You can make that toy even more interesting by stuffing the balls with shredded crinkled paper. This type of paper is easy to get in ready-to-use bags in places like Michaels or JoAnn. Probably Walmart too. My flock loves it!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I was just thinking about doing that! She came to me terrified of all toys, so I've been taking it very slowly and just giving her one or two things at a time. But she does like finger traps stuffed with the crinkle paper, so I bet she'd like it the hanging toy too.  

I'm letting taming go at her pace, spending a lot of time talking/reading to her. And I open her cage door whenever I have Sunny and Roo out, in the hopes that one of these days she'll decide to join us. I want coming out to be on her terms, because she's SO afraid of hands and she isn't really food motivated.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats.... sounds as scared as my Cockatiel was and still pretty much is


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Super cute and super lucky tiel. I sure hope she eventually likes life enough to stay.....


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. She looks comfortable in her new home. She looks very playful and happy in the video. Hopefully TLT (time, love, tenderness) will do the trick and help her become tame. You are a good person for helping her out. I'm wishing you all the best with her training. I'll be looking forward to your next update. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She just ate millet from my hand for the first time! I'm so thrilled, it hasn't even been a week!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

papresq said:


> Super cute and super lucky tiel. I sure hope she eventually likes life enough to stay.....


If she doesn't stay here, she will go to a nice sanctuary somewhere that will let her be in a large enclosure and not have to interact with humans. But she's already beginning to show signs of becoming tame, so I'm not thinking that's going to be necessary.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

She is just as cute as she can be! I love that name too. What a lucky little bird to have found you.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Still as gorgeous as ever, I really hope she settles in so you can keep her.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, she's so pretty! Is she all white? She looks it in the picture. She's going to make one great success story when you can show how far she comes in making friends with you. I will look forward to following her story.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, she's all white. The weird part is that her eyes are grey, in plain light, not red. So we think she's some odd variant of WFL, and that that's what also caused the thin feathering in her cheeks. Like the lutino bald spot, just in a different place.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's also possible that her parents plucked her cheeks while she was in the nest and did enough damage to the feather follicles that the feathers never grew back.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> She just ate millet from my hand for the first time! I'm so thrilled, it hasn't even been a week!


Really?! That is great news. I'm so glad she starting to show progress. I really think she will be tame before you know it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

tielfan said:


> It's also possible that her parents plucked her cheeks while she was in the nest and did enough damage to the feather follicles that the feathers never grew back.


Yes, that is something I've thought about too. She has some pin feathers coming in there, but not enough to fully fill in as far as I can tell. The vet mentioned the possibility of PBFD at her health check on Thursday, which of course scared me a little....but I really don't think it fits that profile, plus it's incredibly rare. So I'm going with either genetics or follicle damage.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

And another little video, this one of her flock calling to me and Sunny. Her little baby voice is so cute. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vn2NE19f0g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Odette looks absolutely adorable and a very beautiful cockatiel,looks like she is settling in to her new home very nicely.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Odette is so sweet


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sure Odette will grow to love her new home with you, and Rooh and Sunny. She's adorable.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone.  I just gave Odette her first misting, and while she didn't love it, she also didn't totally freak. So I'm declaring a success.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

This is truly wonderful. I'm so glad!! Keep up the good work :thumbu:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Odette has begun to step up on a perch this week. She's still very inconsistent, but she's not afraid, which is a huge improvement.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Odette has begun to step up on a perch this week. She's still very inconsistent, but she's not afraid, which is a huge improvement.


Great progress, i wish my cockatiel would do the same!


----------



## Rose (Nov 15, 2012)

*odette*

Look at her go with that toy! Compared to the pics..totally different energy from her. Keep posting. How can I follow this awesome journey?


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Odette is doing so so well! She is so gorgeous, you are doing such a great job with her! I love the videos too!!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

BabyMoo and I are very proud of Odette. She keeps making so much improvement. Thank you for sharing this journey with us. Keep up the good work ... both of you


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I was wondering how things were going. Yay Odette!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Im going to make BabyMoos words mine she s very lucky to have found you.Waht a gorgeous girl.X x


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, Roo has taught Odette one very crucial thing: How to get it on with a food dish.  

So, I guess now I know for sure that Odette is a girl, and also that she's pretty happy here. Just as long as nobody starts laying eggs! :wacko:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im jealous she is gorgeous


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

We need more pictures of the prettry girl please!


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats! I'm glad you were able to take her in and give her a better life. She seems to be adjusting really well


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is one new picture of Odette giving her veggie skewer the side-eye.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is so adorable!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Odette playing on top of her cage tonight:









Maybe eventually she'll come play closer to me.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Awe I just love her!!! <3


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Rose (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a really really happy story. I feel so great for Odette, and for you too!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

<3333 odette


----------

